#ubuntu-africa 2015-07-06
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> hi elacheche  d4rk-5c0rp
<d4rk-5c0rp> morning Kilos
<Kilos> ohi ongolaBoy
<Kilos> so elacheche  has my blog shown on the planet
<Kilos> namibia joined us last night
<elacheche> Kilos, yep! right in the top!
<Kilos> cool
<elacheche> You should find out how to make the blog post title visible in your blog!
<Kilos> oh
<elacheche> Or you don't use blog titles?
<Kilos> i used to long ago but forgot about that
<Kilos> is that better
<Kilos> hehe
<elacheche> Yeah! it's way better
<elacheche> It helps google reference your blog better
<Kilos> oh ok
<Kilos> im not a google fan
<Kilos> i use the other search engines in my browsers
<elacheche> The same thing with others
<Kilos> http://www.naturalnews.com/050292_Google_privacy_Chrome_bro
<Kilos> http://www.artofcommunityonline.org/get/
<Kilos> ai! lots of reading ahead
 * Neo31 : Hello Africa!
<Kilos> hello Neo31
<Kilos> meeting 29th hey
<Kilos> have you joined the mailing list at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa   ?
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> not yet
<Neo31> I will soon
<Kilos> i will inform all countries in the list
<elacheche> Kilos, welcome nizarus the father of #ubuntu-tn :) :D
<nizarus> lol elacheche :)  i'm so old ? :p one of the fathers not the father
<Kilos> hi there nizarus  welcome to ubuntu-africa
<elacheche> Didn't mean that you're so old.. You still young :D
<Kilos> you are all young
<elacheche> You are too Kilos.. Numbers can't define our age ;)
<elacheche> your*
<Kilos> lol the aches and pains can
<Kilos> did you see elacheche  namibia joined last night
<elacheche> Yep! I saw the wiki update :)
<Kilos> and i mailed ivor coast and senegal
<Kilos> one other place only does french so thats your department
<Kilos> you can translate my greeting message or make your own
<Kilos> http://bin.snyman.info/673w6
<elacheche> You can do like the last time.. Send the email and add my @ to the BCC field, then I'll reply by translating yours..
<Kilos> nono you gotta get at least one contact
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> I'll try, I don't promise you that I'll get them before 20 July :)
<Kilos> you must invite nizarus  to join the mailing list too
 * nizarus reading about this project 
<elacheche> Kilos, I know that he's already checking the links in the topic field :)
<Kilos> some peeps say im too pushy, but elacheche  and i have a good understanding already
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos> elacheche  i would like it if we can have somecc members here for the meeting as well, what do you think
<nizarus> good
<elacheche> Kilos, you should send an email to ubuntu-news, you can add CC ml too
<Kilos> i will closer to the time but will get dholbach dpm and some from locoteams on irc
<elacheche> Good :)
<Kilos> i like using irc
<Kilos> elacheche  these guys are french and wolof, ive never heard of wolof, but i see they have guys doing the translations so they must be active
<Kilos> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-sn/
<ariabbas> .
<Kilos> kenju254  are you here?
<Kilos> hi ariabbas_  did you get the mail?
<Kilos> Neo31  have you joined the mailing list yet?
<Neo31> <Neo31> not yet
<Neo31> <Neo31> I will soon
<Kilos> aw you missed the first mail send to the list
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> naughty boy
<Kilos> QA  coffee on
 * QA flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> QA  rusks please
<QA> Help yourself Kilos There are 2 boxes on top of the fridge :)
<Kilos> QA  ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA  merci
<QA> Mon plaisir Kilos
<Kilos> ha Private_User  you here as well
<Kilos> :D
<Private_User> yep I am always here
<Private_User> hehe
<Private_User> except when my internet is giving me issues
<Private_User> like now
<Kilos> oh my ive forgotten already
<Private_User> it works but as soon as I open a site on the web then it bombs out
<Kilos> did you get the email?
<Kilos> go join the mailing list at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<Private_User> what email?
<Kilos> ill paste it for you
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s20GFJhLUj
<Kilos> aw i missed kader
<Kilos> night africa, see you tomorrow
#ubuntu-africa 2015-07-07
<Kilos> morning africa
<R0ok_> morning Kilos
<R0ok_> Good morning Africa
<Kilos> hi there roodid you get the email?
<Kilos> R0ok_
<R0ok_> Kilos: I did
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> how are you R0ok_  ?
<Kilos> very cold here in za
<R0ok_> Kilos: same here in Nairobi
<Kilos> ai!
<R0ok_> this is like the winter'ish season, super cold
<Kilos> yeah
<R0ok_> but you guys down in ZA are not within the tropics, so you probably experience some winter-like season
<Kilos> yes we get to just below freezing point some night
<Kilos> all outside water frozen solid
<R0ok_> Kilos: wow!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> but good weather for growing peaches and plums and pears etc
<R0ok_> I didn't know there's a lot of stuff in space -> http://stuffin.space/
<Kilos> they need winter frosts or the dont bare fruit well next summer
<R0ok_> Kilos: oh we also have plums here too, probably grown in high altitude areas :D
<Kilos> whew seems kinda crowded up there
<R0ok_> indeed
<R0ok_> I'm just busy googling those terms :D Ariane Sylda
<Kilos> :)
<elacheche> Morning Africa!
<Kilos> helloooo elacheche
<Kilos> elacheche  can you answer the mail from Gustave please
<elacheche> Didn't get any Kilos
<Kilos> explain to him there are other french peeps here too
<Kilos> ill forward
<elacheche> ok
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> Bonjour Nox c'est une bonne nouvelle cette news
<Kilos> Qu'en penses tu
<Kilos> i only understand Bonjour
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche> It says that this is a news, and he's asking him about his opinion about it :)
<Kilos> communicate with him please
<Kilos> communication is the name of the game
<Kilos> and ask him what his opinion of the project is
<Kilos> eebrah  you here?
<elacheche> Done Kilos, you're in CC even if you don't understand Fr :)
<Kilos> will you join the mailing list at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<elacheche> Kilos, by the way.. in his email he says that it's a GOOD news
<Kilos> lol ty elacheche
<Kilos> great now to get them here
<Kilos> and to join the mailing list
<elacheche> I asked them to join us here.. we can't force them to join irc & ml :) We ask then we wait :)
<Kilos> well
<Kilos> if they join the ML then they wont miss out on interesting developements
<Kilos> because i can mail each one individually
<Kilos> cant
<elacheche> :) I know :) As you said we need to communicate with them first :)
<Kilos> lol tell them i say salut
<elacheche> :D
<Kilos> ty my cheche
<elacheche> :) Welcome :)
<Kilos> where is luna
<elacheche> Busy @work
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> qaseen lunapersa
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> where is the bot
<Kilos> QA  wb
<QA> Thank you so much Kilos my good friend
<Kilos> spotty  seen lunapersa
<spotty> Kilos: lunapersa was last seen 7 days, 18 minutes and 20 seconds ago in #ubuntu-africa on freenode [2015-06-30 12:23:00 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-06-30 16:51:57 SAST
<Kilos> hi coco1
<coco1> Kilos: Hi
<coco1> QA agenda
<QA> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams/Meetings/20150729
<Kilos> haha coco1  you checking for changes
<Kilos> or are you adding for us
<coco1> Kilos: All thing are well done, don't remove anything :-D
<Kilos> good
<coco1> Kilos: Is it possible for me to add something after, if I want ?
<Kilos> yes coco1
<Kilos> didnt i state in the emialthat you can add items of interest?
<Kilos> i forget things
<coco1> I'll verify later, thanks Kilos:
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> hi abakamousa
<Kilos> :)
 * QA going down for a kernel update.. wbb in a jiffy
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> QA  wb
<QA> Thank you so much Kilos my good friend
<Kilos> ongolaBoy  ping
<Kilos> ohi magespawn  welcome to ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> you can join here https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> hi philipballew
<Kilos> do you want to receive our list mail?
<philipballew> Kilos, yeah. that seems nice.
<Kilos> join the group on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa and you should see the mailing list there as well
<philipballew> Kilos, I joined. Do you have any social media profiles yet?
<Kilos> whats that?
<philipballew> Twitter, Facebook, Instagram, Pintrest
<Kilos> you mean me persdonally?
<inetpro> Kilos: I guess he means for ubuntu-africa
<inetpro> the answer to that would be no
<Kilos> i dunno bout them things
<philipballew> ah, Kilos I see
<philipballew> I can help you start a "campaign" to build a following.
<philipballew> if you need.
<philipballew> I think what you need is advertising, marketing, and evangelicalism.
<Kilos> most of the peeps here have personal fb and twitter things
<philipballew> Kilos, Perfect.
<Kilos> if you can market in africa then go for it
<philipballew> that way they can follo the accounts about ubuntu africa and always be in the know as well as able to share ubuntu africa to their friends.
<Kilos> the idea is to encourage all of the users in africa to be more active in ubuntu
<philipballew> so if  you can build ideas and ways to get people active in Ubuntu, I can easily tweet about it.
<philipballew> another option is a weekly hangout, like the official Ubuntu people do.
<ongolaBoy> Kilos: pong
<Kilos> i cant do hangsouts it eats data
<Kilos> ohi ongolaBoy
<philipballew> you could do something like this where you get on the camera for a short time period
<philipballew> Kilos, I see.
<Kilos> i wanted to ask you something
<philipballew> Well there needs to be some way for people to feel like they belong
<philipballew> ask away
<Kilos> oh ongolaBoy  have you joined the mailing list?
<Kilos> philipballew  we are going to have our official launch first meeting here on the 29th
<Kilos> at our 8.30pm which is 30 mins ago
<ongolaBoy> Kilos: yes
<Kilos> great ty ongolaBoy  then you will be updated for the meeting
<Kilos> have you any ideas or matters of interest to add to the agenda
<Kilos> QA  agenda
<QA> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams/Meetings/20150729
<inetpro> Kilos: maybe a topic about social media?
<ongolaBoy> Kilos: will do tomorrow . right now I'll be offline in less than 10 min ;)
<Kilos> cool ongolaBoy  ty
<philipballew> okay, i like that.
<philipballew> Kilos, if you want any ideas feel free to hit me up. I have been a loco leader before
<Kilos> cool philipballew  look at the agenda and add what you think can help
<philipballew> will do Kilos
<inetpro> philipballew: big question is how do we manage social media in the newly established community and stay on track here
<inetpro> ?
<philipballew> inetpro, Good question. I think first it is important to get the information to people through tweeting about links of the information. Next it is important to attract people to join the group as well. then you want to advocate and promote the brand the group is about.
<philipballew> In order to manage it, do you mean logistically? or what would you say?
<inetpro> so far Kilos has really been the big driver behind this project
<philipballew> inetpro, yes. and he seems to be doing a good job
<philipballew> In all forms of communication, it is important to know that communication is receiver based.
<philipballew> you have to know your audience to know the best way to reach them.
<inetpro> maybe I should not be too concerned about it just yet, but I can just imagine it growing too big too quickly
<philipballew> too big too quickly is only a problem if you do not have enough people to manage the team
<inetpro> I think we need a few key players to be confirmed as leaders in the first meeting in order to manage the project together as a team
<Kilos> whew already
 * inetpro is not in a hurry
<Kilos> basically one needs a leader in each country
<Kilos> then the leaders come here
<Kilos> then we can all decide
<Kilos> maybe later form a cc
<Kilos> or whatever
<inetpro> Kilos: so you want to start with a social media campaign already or only after the meeting
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> after the meeting i think, how do you feel
<Kilos> lets talk about it at the meeting hey?
<Kilos> i think the best with control is to lkead by example
<Kilos> lead
<Kilos> because there could be a few languages used here
<Kilos> so if we set a good example others will follow
<Kilos> but the social media thing is a good idea because thats where everything is going nowadays
<Kilos> philipballew  dont forget this will be 18 locos in one place
<Kilos> same as USATeams
<philipballew> Kilos, exactly. This is a good thing
<philipballew> the social media would need a moderator
<philipballew> probably several people
<philipballew> someone who knows english and someone who speaks french
<Kilos> yeah i dont like doing facebook and twitter
<philipballew> Kilos, that is the platforms people use, and that is the way to reach people.
<philipballew> I am not saying those are the platforms your group will be based on, those are ways to advertise your group
<Kilos> yeah i know but someone else will have to handle that end of it
<Kilos> i think we have ubuntu-za on facebook for the south african guys
<Kilos> the thing is with facebook and twitter, can you transfer admin?
<Kilos> or have a few mods
<philipballew> Kilos, just have a few mods who know the password for the accounts
<Kilos> i think it can work
<Kilos> add the social media topic in the agenda
<Kilos> then we can discuss it at the meeting and choose peeps hey?
<philipballew> Kilos, yeah. That seems god
<Cryterion> Kilo's, you can add and remove admins of groups on fb
<Kilos> oh
<Cryterion> can set open or closed group
<Kilos> i dont know fb very well. very seldom use it
<Cryterion> I know fb well, don't know all the options though, but am I'm a few groups
<Kilos> when you have to watch data use fb kills you
<Kilos> and twitter with all the peps and their pics
<Kilos> s/peps/peeps
<Cryterion> true, but my phone auto connects to wifi networks setup for it, just when out have to be carefull
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i would go mad
<Cryterion> Not sure in twitter as I don't use it
<Cryterion> in twitter/on twitter
<Kilos> twitter is fine if peeps just text but they all throw pics in nowadays
<Kilos> personally im happy just with irc and pidgin
<inetpro> Kilos: eish!
<inetpro> @ubuntuafrica is already taken and we can use @ubuntu-africa either
<inetpro> can not*
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> philipballew: suggestions for a twitter username please
<philipballew> inetpro, ubuntuafrice
<philipballew> ubuntuafrica
<philipballew> is that taken?
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> and ubuntuafr ?
<philipballew> ubuntuinafrica
<philipballew> that is avaible
<philipballew> available
<inetpro> Kilos: ^ ?
<Kilos> im easy
<inetpro> ok, it's booked
<Kilos> yo ubuntiste-msakni
<inetpro> https://twitter.com/ubuntuinafrica
<Kilos> well done
<inetpro> we can always change later
<inetpro> now we need a cool logo
<Kilos> cooler than a penguin?
<Cryterion> I like the penguin
<Cryterion> there's some variations of it out btw
<Kilos> yeah ive seen quite a few
<Kilos> also there is a link with lots of stuff on
<Kilos> remember the stuff maia did inetpro
<inetpro> Kilos: give the guys some work man :-)
<Kilos> im looking for the link
<Kilos> http://spreadubuntu.org/en/get-materials/poster?page=3&__utmt_~1=1
<Kilos> i dont know what all is in there
<inetpro> tomorrow is another day
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> night sir and ty
#ubuntu-africa 2015-07-08
<Kilos> helloo africa
<Kilos> hi philipballew
<Kilos> you just disappeared last night
<philipballew> Kilos, I think I turned off my laptop in a hurry because I had to quixklt run a errand
<Kilos> np
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> we are going social elacheche
<elacheche> saw that :)
<Kilos> stickyboy  will like the idea i think
<Private_User> hi all, anybody here know of a good site to download service manuals or guides for assembling and disassembling laptops?
<Private_User> I googled and still do not find what I am looking for
<elacheche> Private_User, what laptop model you're looking for?
<elacheche> You'll never find a generic thing..
<Private_User> elacheche:  Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Li 2735 Model MS2228
<Private_User> yeah have been googling found a video but would like an actual document
<Private_User> so Kilos, we are going social?
<Kilos> yeah Private_User
<Kilos> we have started
<Kilos> on twitter now
<Private_User> ah ok cool
<Kilos>  @ubuntuinafrica
<Private_User> cool I will follow
<elacheche> Private_User, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGmxHy1VdIs
<elacheche> this maybe can help
<Kilos> http://pasteboard.co/1NSUfJeU.jpg
<Kilos> bad pic but i got it
<Private_User> thanks elacheche I have viewed that video
<Kilos> hi Neo31
<Neo31> hi Kilos
<Neo31> ssup
<Neo31> how ru doin
<Kilos> well ty and you?
<Neo31> good
<Kilos> we are going social
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> when how?
<Kilos> we hit twitter @ubuntuinafrica
<Neo31> i don't like that
<Kilos> still working on the facebook angle
<Neo31> ubuntuafrica is better than ubuntuinafrica
<Kilos> nor do i but its where news spreads the fastest
<Neo31> on twitter i think
<Kilos> we couldnt get that
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> how is that
<Neo31> ah ok
<Kilos> ask twitter
<Neo31> why wasn't that possible
<Neo31> someone else is taking it ?
<Kilos> says its in use or something
<Neo31> hum ok
<Neo31> ah i see
<Neo31> what about ubuntu-africa or ubuntu_africa
<Neo31> the first is cool
<Kilos> we take what we can get
<Neo31> if we can't get that in twitter the second will be great
<Kilos> they are all taken
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> fair enough
<Neo31> just a comment
<Neo31> damn
<Neo31> who took them all
<Neo31> we should kick his ass
<Kilos> yeah we tried all angles last night
<Kilos> hahaha
<Neo31> oups
<Neo31> done compiling
<Neo31> brb
<Neo31> back
<Kilos> that was quick
<Neo31> anyway fair enough then
<Neo31> running other stuff
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> did u make other improvments to the website ?
<Kilos> who do you know on the cc?
<Neo31> cc ?
<Kilos> community council
<Neo31> ah
<Kilos> i would like one of them to attend our first meeting
<Neo31> see if elacheche could help on that
<Neo31> ping elacheche
<Kilos> have you seen how we have grown
<Neo31> yeah i see more countries joining the ship :)
<Kilos> only 5 left now
<Neo31> can u paste a link to the site and wiki. i'm using my dev browser now
<Kilos> ok
<Neo31> don't have the links here
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> see the numbers there\
<Kilos> ivory coast joined en block
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-africa.info
<Kilos> wiki also grew, it includes meeting info too now
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<Neo31> perfect
<Neo31> thx
<Kilos> inetpro  fixed what was needed
<Kilos> he does all my hard work for me
<Kilos> such a good backup man
<Neo31> we are still missing like 5 teams now ?
 * Neo31 is pending launchpad approval
<Neo31> that's great big thx to inetpro
<Kilos> philipballew  would you like to be a moderator in the fb group?
<philipballew> Kilos, yeah
<Kilos> https://www.facebook.com/groups/494775420686780/
<philipballew> i can see the posts when you are asleep in case someone post bad things
<Kilos> Cryterion  ^^
<Kilos> thats the idea philipballew
<Kilos> and most of us dont do fb much
<Kilos> mobile data is expensive here
<Cryterion> philipballew: yes everyone can, if you moderator, you can kill them
<philipballew> Kilos, I use facebook from my laptop off the wifi
<Kilos> lucky
<Cryterion> philipballew: congrats, you're an admin
 * philipballew does the admin dance
<Kilos> hehe
<Cryterion> Anyone got suggestion for a cover picture?
<Kilos> cover for what?
<Kilos> the fb thing?
<Cryterion> yeah
<Kilos> maybe a linux pc
<Kilos> so that keep freaks away
<Cryterion> or this https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/2/21/Africa_satellite_orthographic.jpg
<Cryterion> but needs the linux pc added I think
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> somehwere we have a nice africa map
<Kilos> with all countries named
<Kilos> inetpro  where did you hide it?
<Cryterion> maaz: linux africa map
<Kilos> you need to QA here
<Cryterion> maaz: ubuntu africa map?
<Kilos> QA  linux africa map
<QA> Kilos: Huh?
<Cryterion> maaz is offline?
<Kilos> QA  google linux africa map
<QA> Kilos: "Western Africa: Countries - Map Quiz Game - Seterra Online" http://online.seterra.net/en/ex/89 :: "Mapping AWS data centers for fastest connection ... - TurnKey Linux" https://www.turnkeylinux.org/blog/aws-datacenters :: "Windows/Linux – OpenMtbMap Map Download « Openmtbmap.org ..." https://openmtbmap.org/download/odbl/ :: "VeloMap Map Downloads" https://www.velomap.org/download/odbl/ :: "Adrian Frith – develop…
<Kilos> you in the wrong channel for maaz
<Kilos> hehe
<Cryterion> grrr, different room lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi melodie
<Kilos> melodie  do you do twitter and facebook as well/
<Kilos> we have decided to use social media as well to help grow the africa group
<melodie> hi Kilos !
<melodie> yes I do twitter and not facebook. I do google+
<melodie> and I have news for the African Ubuntu Linux teams
<Kilos> oh my we havent got a G+ page yet but @ubuntuinafrica
<melodie> I finish something and will point to it in a few seconds
<Kilos> https://www.facebook.com/groups/494775420686780/
<melodie> perhaps #ubuntu_africa would have been a better name
<melodie> I don't do facebook
<melodie> no way
<Kilos> it was used i think
<Kilos> good i dont like it either
<Kilos> so whats your news girl?
<Kilos> ai! now we need a g+ page for africa as well
<Cryterion> I'll stick to the fb one I just started
<Kilos> what
<Kilos> your one is fine man
<Cryterion> facebook
<Cryterion> lol
<Kilos> this social media is too much, i wanna go back to being an irc greeter bot
<Cryterion> lol
<Cryterion> setup a kilo's-greeter bot then, and join the social, so you don't have to greet, automate it ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i have a python script for ibids but it needs work
<Kilos> when it joins a channel it greets everyone with the greeting , but one at a time
<Cryterion> tweak it
<Kilos> i dunno code
<Kilos> and fly said its a days work for a python person
<Cryterion> I could try, but not right now, busy at work atm, so won't be able to for next 2 weeks I'd guess on that one
<Kilos> cool let me know
<Cryterion> Probably take me longer as well, would have to learn the syntax format
<Kilos> dont you know python?
<Cryterion> Programming is Programming, haven't started on python, I'm C++, Embedded C++, Lua, etc
<Kilos> sjoe
<Cryterion> but it's just learning the coding format, that's the only real difference between the languages, and how you access things
<Kilos> oh
<Cryterion> If you can write in one language, then it's easier the learn another
<Kilos> well i do english and afrikaans but dom stays dom
<Cryterion> dom stays dom, no compromise there
<Kilos> lol
<melodie> Kilos on this thread several projects/linux distributions by and for African countries, edu and so on:
<melodie> projet informatique au Sénégal : ASRI éducation pour les écoles - http://forum.handylinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=646
<melodie> that will be for French speaking Africans
<Kilos> cool
<melodie> :)
<Kilos> we have quite a few
<Kilos> ivory coast joined us last week
<Kilos> with 22 members
<melodie> one of the projects is a raspbian distro reworked to work with current tv screens and branded with educational games and programs
<melodie> wao! that's quite a few
<melodie> is Alphad among them?
<melodie> where did they join? On a forum? One of the websites?
<Kilos> i saw him here yes
<melodie> cool!
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<melodie> Kilos see here:
<melodie> https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=fr&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=fr&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.handylinux.org%2Fviewtopic.php%3Fid%3D646&edit-text=
<Kilos> he pops in and out, doesnt say much
<melodie> oh
<melodie> ok
<melodie> Kilos read that page, the translation is quite accurate in fact
<Kilos> i see it
<melodie> and you will read that I advertised for you :)
<Kilos> i see so yes ty
<Kilos> here is the site link
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-africa.info
<melodie> I remember, it's a beautiful page
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> some of those guys are quite cheeky hey
<melodie> this distro is very interesting too, for people who know not computing especially: http://handylinux.org/index-en.html
<melodie> cheeky? o_^
<melodie> what do you mean precisely?
<Kilos> tells you straight they dont need help
<melodie> well I invited him to review his judgement
<melodie> as elegantly as I was able to
<Kilos> i see so well done
<melodie> :)
<Kilos> its not easy working with arrogant people
<melodie> of course my dear, I'm not a young rabbit. :D
<Kilos> hehe
<melodie> well he is not arrogant, he is just a young rabbit. ;)
<Kilos> lol
<melodie> °\o/°
<Kilos> i find ubuntu people more friendly
<melodie> it depends
<melodie> all people aren't alike
<Kilos> arrogant people we just ignore
<Kilos> communities are built from different types of people with the will and drive to help others
<Kilos> arrogant people end up on their own
<melodie> this guy is ok, as I'm telling you he is probably a young one, (or not), who just talks too fast.
<Kilos> haha
<melodie> and I am sure he is very helpful.
<Kilos> lets hope so
<melodie> he contributes a lot, so he is ok.
<Kilos> god
<Kilos> good
<melodie> and he thanked me for the links I provided as he acknowledged about two more distributions
<melodie> in this post: http://forum.handylinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=7549#p7549
<Kilos> good so he isnt too bad
<Kilos> just needs guidance
<Kilos> night melodie  be good
<Kilos> ty for the help
<Cryterion> night everyone
<melodie> night
#ubuntu-africa 2015-07-09
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<Kilos> hi philipballew
<philipballew> Kilos, hey dude
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> im too old to be a dude man
<philipballew> how old are you?
<Kilos> 64
<philipballew> in ca, men and women of any age can be called dude
<Kilos> thats why i get you young guys to help me achieve things
<philipballew> ca = California
<philipballew> We're here for you!
<philipballew> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Africa_Source
<Kilos> ty i appreciate all the help
<philipballew> Last Linux conference in Africa
<Kilos> ill look just now, still mailing all the important peeps to see who can attend our first meeting
<Kilos> if he wasnt so busy id ask mark to attend
<Kilos> hehe
<philipballew> i think it was in Uganda, so not in your part of the world
<philipballew> Kilos, I saw mark in March and he seemed way too busy
<Kilos> yeah he has a heavy schedule
<philipballew> he is from your nation correct?
<Kilos> but ill get someone from the cc or loco-council or so to visit
<Kilos> yes he is one of ours homeboys
<Kilos> our
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> elacheche  morning
<elacheche> wassup!
<Kilos> whew you missed lots man
<Kilos> QA  fb africa
<QA> https://www.facebook.com/groups/494775420686780/
<Kilos> and you have the twitter link i think
<Kilos> and ive mailed the councils and boards to ask for some to attend our first meeting
<elacheche> Great :)
<Kilos> hi nizarus
<nizarus> hello Kilos
<Kilos> hi pieter2627
<pieter2627> hi oom Kilos and the rest of africa
<Kilos> hi popey  welcome to ubuntu-africa
<popey> hello Kilos
<popey> i thought I'd lurk in here (along with every other channel)
<Kilos> you are welcome
<Kilos> just dont get shocked when you see us share off topic stuff
<popey> I am hard to shock.
<Kilos> hahaha good
<Kilos> also we have different language groups so at times i just lurk as well while they chat
<Kilos> QA  coffee on
 * QA starts grinding coffee
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA  ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
<Kilos> hi septox
<Kilos> and pabs3
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-africa
<pabs3> hi
<pabs3> I mainly wanted to make folks aware of DebConf16 being in Cape Town, South Africa next year: https://wiki.debconf.org/wiki/DebConf16/Bids/Cape_Town
<Kilos> cool ty , one of the za guys is involved with arranging it
<Kilos> our own superfly
<pabs3> nice :)
<pabs3> hope to see everyone there :)
<Kilos> sorry loadshedding hit me
<superfly> ohey pabs3
<superfly> pabs3: I'm on the organising team
<superfly> Kilos: I'm not going to be able to make it to the meeting. mrs_fly is going to a concert and I'm going to be looking after the kids.
<Kilos> cool superfly  ty for letting us know
<Kilos> hopefully ill get cc or other council peeps here too
<Kilos> popey  is already here
<Kilos> QA  coffee on
 * QA flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> QA  hurry
<QA> My dear Kilos Making decent coffee is an art and should never be rushed!!
<Kilos> inetpro  coffee time^^
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA  ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
#ubuntu-africa 2015-07-10
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<Kilos> sorry im late today
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi Cryterion  are you a G+ man too?
<Cryterion> Nope
<Kilos> ok ill find one ty
<Kilos> then we got the main social media covered
<Cryterion> kwl
<Kilos> oh Cryterion  i forget
<Kilos> have you joined https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> and the ML
<Cryterion> Launchpad yes. ML?
<Kilos> mailing list
<Kilos> i like the list then i can send one mail to everyone
<Cryterion> Not on it yet
<elacheche> o/
<Cryterion> Kilos team membership waiting on launchpad for Ubuntu Africa
<Kilos> oh i go sort
<Kilos> done
<Cryterion> tks
<Kilos> elacheche  morning
<Kilos> Cryterion  yw
<Kilos> elacheche  you gotta do the G+ thing for us
<Kilos> ohi elachecheBedis
<elacheche> elachecheBedis, is a zombie :/
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> Kilos, why G+ :o
<elacheche> I don't use G+ x(
<Kilos> so all the peeps that use it can see our project too
<Kilos> ok ill find someone
<Kilos> some lugs use it for hangouts
<elacheche> Am not active on G+ :/
<Kilos> i have an account but rarely use it but my blog post go there too i think
<Kilos> hi ongolaBoy
<Kilos> i have to cut down on things that use lotsa data
 * Kilos wonders who hasnt joined us yet at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> too many for me to remember individuals
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi d4rk-5c0rp:
<d4rk-5c0rp> hi Kilos
<Private_User> afternoon #ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> hi Private_User:
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Private_User> hows it going?
<Kilos> good ty and you
<Private_User> not too bad
<Kilos> Coming together is a beginning, keeping together is progress, working together is success.
<Kilos> henry ford
<Kilos> hi there stickyboy: you still alive?
<Private_User> I like it
<Kilos> yeah
<stickyboy> Kilos: Alive, traveling a lot lately.
<Kilos> well stickyboy: try be stable on the 29th hey
<Kilos> and travel safe
<stickyboy> Kilos: Back in Kenya.
<stickyboy> Was in DC.
<stickyboy> Annnnnd someone just stole my phone in the office.
<stickyboy> Fannnntastic.
<Kilos> oh my
<stickyboy> Meh, gotta go.
<Kilos> that sucks
<stickyboy> Chat later.
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> later then
<Kilos> hi Benno-007:
<Benno-007> Hi. I'm mostly away in IRC when I'm automatically in. I read not much.
<Kilos> no prob
<Kilos> but if you say hi sometimes i know you are still alive
<Kilos> :)
<Benno-007> It's always only my pc which is booting for himself. :D
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> where are you again Benno-007: ?
<Benno-007> Germany
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> we are having a meeting on the 29th at 8.30 pm
<Benno-007> with German community?
<Kilos> there will be some germans here from namibia
<Kilos> and hopefully some from the ubuntu teams in germany
<Benno-007> Kilos: 8.30 european time?
<Kilos> yeah i think our times are the same Benno-007:
<Kilos> utc +2
<Kilos> lights out here in 25 mins, will be back tomorrow
<Kilos> be good
#ubuntu-africa 2015-07-11
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<Kilos> hi philipballew:
<Kilos> hows the FB thing doing
<philipballew> Kilos, Alright. i have approved about three people each day so far
<Kilos> wonderful ty
<Kilos> so at least it is growing
<philipballew> Kilos, I was thinking of practical things to start doing there, and i thought about simple videos people can make to post.
<Kilos> videos kill dsata for peps that use 3g connections
<Kilos> peeps
<philipballew> Kilos, what about wifi inside the house?
<philipballew> 3g is for cell phones?
<Kilos> mobile data is expensive here
<Kilos> no wifi in rural areas
<philipballew> Kilos, Are you in a rural area?
<Kilos> yes im about 20 ks out of town
<philipballew> here in the states people are on dial up in rural areas or pay a lot of money for satellite internet.
<Kilos> farms and small holding areas all have to use 3g modems
<philipballew> what town do you live outside of?
<Kilos> all cables for adsl got stolen so often they stopped replacing them
<Kilos> pretoria
<Kilos> satelite is totally out of reach to most of us
<philipballew> Kilos, interesting. I need to visit South Africa and see for myself.
<Kilos> lol
<philipballew> that would require time and money, and I have neither currently...
<Kilos> there used to be landlines to all farms but not anymore
<philipballew> por que?
<philipballew> sorry.
<philipballew> Why?
<Kilos> np we manage if we work thriftily on 3g
<Kilos> copper theft
<Kilos> 3 ks of cables stolen in a night
<philipballew> sometimes I have a problem switching back and fourth between spanish and english in my mind
<philipballew> Kilos, for the money?
<Kilos> lol
<philipballew> they sell the metal right?
<Kilos> yes copper is big money for thieves
<philipballew> Kilos, the same is rue here on a smaller scale.
<philipballew> true
<Kilos> they even steal power cables
<philipballew> thats low class of them
<Kilos> so now our power peeps are using aluminium cables
<Kilos> yes very poor show
<philipballew> people dont realize it hurts them in the long run to destroy infrastructure.
<philipballew> well the might realize, but it is a fix that makes the situation worse.
<Kilos> they live for today only and move to other thieving projects when blocked
<philipballew> like cutting down forests to create farm land. or drilling deep into the ground for oil.
<Kilos> yeah
<philipballew> those are the problems in the americas currently
<Kilos> makes life easier for me knowing you are looking after facebook for us ty philipballew:
<philipballew> Kilos, Yes. I think its good because I am awake at an hour you guys are not so in case someone posts inappropriate things, or ride things, I can remove them.
<Kilos> cool
<philipballew> Soon I am gonna try to posts some cool articles in the hopes of getting quality discussion going
<Kilos> people in africa are so busy making a living that time for other things is very scarce
<Kilos> mainly we need to spread the word that ubuntu and all linux in africa is being revived and we are trying to grow
<philipballew> Kilos, I will try to do what I can here from my end.
<Kilos> ty philipballew:
<Kilos> so where are the french speaking peeps when i need them
<melodie> hi
<melodie> Kilos are you around?
<Kilos> hi melodie: i need you girl
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2sDq9wgQy
<melodie> I am in an install party, is what you need fast, or hurrying?
<Kilos> need that in french too please
<Kilos> tomorrow is fine ty
<melodie> can you send a mail with what you need?
<Kilos> yes will do that ty
<melodie> welcome!
<melodie> I have a lady near me who lived many years in Nigeria
<melodie> I am showing her the chans (your's especially)
<Kilos> lovely ty
<Kilos> i dunno where i saved your email address
 * Kilos cries
<melodie> meets@gmx.fr
<melodie> please don't cry!
<Kilos> ty my lady
<melodie> welcome
<melodie> have to go, see you
#ubuntu-africa 2015-07-12
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<Kilos-> hi coco11: can you help out and answer if anyone joins here and speaks french, please
<Kilos-> all i know is salut and merci
<Kilos-> the request goes out to all our french speaking members too of course
<coco11> Kilos-: Hi I'll try to stay focus :-D
<Kilos-> ty coco11: :D
<Kilos-> i have added french to english in our languages so interested french applicants arent turned away
<Kilos-> hi alphad: salut
<coco1> Kilos-: That's good, I'm not personaly an expert, but my other french colleagues would certainly also help when support will be needed ;-)
<Kilos-> cool coco1: ty you can also join us on launchpad as a group like namibia and ivory coast have
<Kilos-> they subscribed their whole locos
<Kilos-> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<coco1> Ok Kilos-: ongolaBoy: can help here
<Kilos-> wonderful
<Kilos-> ty so much :D
<coco1> Kilos-: Personaly I think that, it's a good idea, just discuss the issue with him ;-)
<Kilos-> cool ty
<Kilos-> ongolaBoy: ping
<Kilos-> i have found some more locos i hope, just waiting for them to approve me joining them then subscribe to their lists and wait again for approval
<coco1> You can also write to their list admins and directly discuss with them, if you want more loco's members to attend the first meeting ;-) Kilos-:
<Kilos-> i have done that but lp only allows to mails per day from there
<Kilos-> 2
<Kilos-> then it says ive reached my quota for 23 hours
<Kilos-> hehe
<Kilos-> so ive tried joining the teams and have been successful with some
<coco1> ok i see that :'-(
<Kilos-> haha
<Kilos-> only 5 left then we have then all
<Kilos-> and waiting for 5 approvals
<coco1> just wait now, so if the loco is still active the admin will validate your membership :-)
<Kilos-> wll we will need the clever guys to explain that
<Kilos-> but when subscribed on lp as a loco then all members there are classed as active here
<coco1> Kilos-: That's an issue to discuss with members or on board before ;-)
<Kilos-> did you mean ubuntu membership?
<Kilos-> i meant members of this team
<coco1> Kilos-: No way, but just speaking about global subcription to a new loco, like ubuntu-africa, I'm standing in a freedom base as anyone is free to join or not :-)
<Kilos-> oh yes thats fine too
<Kilos-> no-one is forced to do anything
<coco1> So, it's important, to discuss the global joining of the regional loco in every loco team,
<Kilos-> oh thats fine you guys can discuss it there
<coco1> Kilos-: That perspective can be discussed during the meeting
<Kilos-> they others discussed it as well and then joined
<coco1> To provide good strategies to the locos representatives...
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos-> everyone is welcome here
<Kilos-> i just invited people, the choice to join is their own business
<coco1> Kilos-: You are doing well. The consequences will be catastrophic if someone is subscribed without his permission :-(
<Kilos-> yeah well you guys discuss things there
<Kilos-> you are all welcome here
<ongolaBoy> Kilos: hi.. i do not understand why you want to add ubuntu-africa team *into* ubuntu-cm?
<ongolaBoy> i thought it should be on the other side :)
<Kilos> sorry ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> ubuntu-cm into ubuntu-africa if it was really necessary
<Kilos> yeah i did some stupid things today
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> so i will reject ubuntu-africa request but add your personal request
<Kilos> can you guys discuss adding your team then?
<Kilos> oh yes ill like that
<Kilos> i can always unsubscibe sometime, but it was the only way i could get any reaction from teams like zimbabwe
<stickyboy> cm?
<ongolaBoy> cameroon
<stickyboy> I wanna go to Zimbabwe.
<Kilos> so i went through the list and just joined all over
<stickyboy> ongolaBoy: Ah :D
<Kilos> there are still five teams that i have had no contact with so i was trying everything everywhere
<ongolaBoy> see you tomorrow . I have to log off some hours
<Kilos> cool ty
<stickyboy> Anyone like Deep House music?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what is that like under floor heating?
<Kilos> night all
#ubuntu-africa 2017-07-12
<elacheche> Hello Africa!
